# Subtank OCC



## LandyMan (9/2/15)

Any vendors have the 1.2 and 0.5 OCCs in stock?


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanger-subtank-coil 

We have the 0,5 bro


----------



## LandyMan (9/2/15)

Thanks man. Looking for both from the same vendor otherwise shipping becomes too expensive


----------



## KieranD (9/2/15)

I also have the 0.5 in


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/15)

@LandyMan no probs boet


----------



## Dubz (9/2/15)

http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/col...s/kanger-subtank-occ-coils?variant=1056441981


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/15)

We have both


----------



## LandyMan (9/2/15)

Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (9/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have both


Thanks @Stroodlepuff.
@Gizmo there's an issue with the site's mobile code


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/15)

@Gizmo feex it!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (9/2/15)

Got both:
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kanger-subtank-coil/


----------



## Ricgt (9/2/15)

@LandyMan got what you looking for bud, one sale also so thats a bonus. Check them out here


----------

